# Best allies for BA in 6th?



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

So given the fun new allies rules in 6th, who would you opt to team up with for Blood Angels?

Kind of a downer that you can't team with Orks since I play orks and BA

But failing that there's always brother marines, or Tau or something.

so, who would you team with and what units would you take to complement the high speed brutality of a BA army?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Something with lots of sit-and-shoot, like Tau or... I am loathe to suggest... Necrons. Rounds out the BA's weaknesses nicely.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You gotta do SW, that way you have Team Jacob to go with your Team Edward.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

scscofield said:


> You gotta do SW, that way you have Team Jacob to go with your Team Edward.


Oh god, I guess at 2000 points you should ally in some sisters of battle to and then you will have the complete cast.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

twilight jokes aside, that would be assaulty as fuck, with Long Fang support to help with punch.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Make sure your BA sparkle, and yes a Team Edward/ Team Jacob tag team would tear the ass up.........


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

scscofield said:


> and yes a Team Edward/ Team Jacob tag team would tear the ass up.........


I'm just going to preserve that line for future generations


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

:-D Joking aside the only reason I haven't looked into getting BA to go with my SW is because my Brother in Law plays BA. They are a strong ally choice for obvious reasons.


----------

